

Ask HN: Good collaborative task management tool - ceceron

I've been searching for a tool to manage tasks between clients and non-tech co-workers.<p>It should provide such feaures:
- clean interface;
- quick non-obstructive task adding;
- task/tasklist delegation and collaboration;
- subtasks would be cool;
- comments with attachments;
- due dates/deadlines;
- priorities for tasks;
- web and mobile (especially iOS) apps;
- notifications (mail, push for mobile).<p>As far my favourite is getflow.com, but it's pricing sucks (price/per user is rubbish). Any suggestions?
======
GuriK
+1 for asana. But don't try to start searching for "best task management tool"
or something like that. you will waste your time. Choose any tool, start
using, if it fits your needs then stick with it.

------
healthenclave
asana.com >> It's free for upto 30 users. Created by Facebook co-founder. Very
simple and easy to use and dosent get in your way (unlike Basecamp) , yet is
flexible and powerful.

~~~
ceceron
Asana seems to be nice, but there is no easy way to create roles in free plan.
For example: you must create separate workspace for tasklists invisible to
your clients. In Trello it is much more straightforward.

------
johnnyn
+1 for Trello.

------
saiko-chriskun
another vote for asana!

